
We did it How a comment on HackerNews lead to 4 ½ new Unicode characters - edent
http://unicodepowersymbol.com/we-did-it-how-a-comment-on-hackernews-lead-to-4-%c2%bd-new-unicode-characters/
======
iokevins
"If you want to get more symbols into Unicode, please use our Open Source
Guide."

[https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode](https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode)

Note: glad to see they documented their process. : )

~~~
edent
We've already had a few people contact us to say that they're using it as a
template. Hopefully it removes some of the mystery from the process.

------
abricot
I'm not seeing the new symbols on that page...

~~~
dalke
... because you don't have a sufficiently Unicode 9 compatible font to see ⏻,
⏼, ⭘,⏽, ⏾?

You can seem them as images at
[https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode](https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode)
along with a link to a font which supports it, and a chart which shows browser
support.

